# Vostok Neptune



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

Just bought a Vostok Neptune but I am not impressed at all with the strap and would like to replace it with whatever is available leather or another braclet. This is were the problem starts as it has a central lug form fixing anyone any ideas on what i could replace the original with.

Geoff


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Any decent Jewellers will have a special notch cutter for these type of straps. This means that you choose any strap from them and they should be able to cut the notch to fit the watch.


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

Thanks Roy I will give it a try.

Geoff


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

Roy

Spoke with a couple of jewellers who stated that they could notch a strap with out any problem. However because the lug is in the centre, it means the strap has open ends and there is no way of securing the retaining pin other than crimping as it is on the exsisting braclet. IT LOOKS LIKE A D.I.Y. JOB.

Geoff


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sounds like it is, I do not know the watch so I cannot help you do it.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Geoff,

Your only hope may be to find another metal bracelet.Measure the width of the lug,and then you need to find a braclet with the inner links the same width,take the bracelet ends off,and a link if needed..

Post the size of the lug and I will have a look at a couple of bracelets I have here,maybe others can have a root in their spares boxes too?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Geoff,

I have one of these.

Look at Roy's item PBRAN.

This has a lug and strap system which may help you and Roy to find a solution.

The strap can be cut as Roy says but will need a strap pin with a threaded tip at each end. A suitable screw cap will also be needed.

Fitments like this a rare, I had a couple in the70's.

This type of strap fitting is unusual but can add to the character of the watch.

The Neptune is an unusual watch and , I reckon quite well made.

I do hope you sort out your dislikes with this watch, it is a nice piece.

Best regards,

Stan.


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

Stan /Alex

Thanks for your replies I have been away on holiday since the beginning of the month and have only just got back.

The lug width Alex is 9 mm and I have had the same idea but need to look around to see what I can find.

Stan the PBRAN idea looks ok but I am not really keen on it, but I will have a look at trying to put a thread on some stainless steel pins If I can make up some nuts to suit.

Thanks

Geoff


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Geoff,

I've sent a picture of the Neptune and the dimensions of the lug to Roy. It may help him find a solution to the strap problem.

Regards, Stan.


----------

